# A Moments In Heaven (update 7/14) done!!!



## sherief83 (Dec 6, 2012)

(post Updated 7/14/2013)

Hi Guys,
I Finally finished it!!!! Not the best midi rendering, but The final musical form is there. Now its just a matter of getting it performed in my life time...I hope...lol This is the last time I'll revive this thread...I promise


----------



## rJames (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: (Work in Progress) Moments in Heaven 2nd revision.*

Hi Sherief, I listened to it many times. I was quite confused ... trying to focus.

I like where you're coming from ... I like where you are going. Not so sure I like where you are. 

I do get a heavenly feel in the back half as it rises and suggesting something amazing.

I think my biggest problem when losing focus is the choir. Personally, I do'nt like the orchestration underneath or the choir on top. Just my opinion. I assume you are going for something polytonal and poly rhythmical.

Ron


----------



## ryans (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Sherief,

Some really great ideas here.

To my ears the choir in the beginning doesn't seem to match up dynamically with the orchestra (strings mostly).

The transition around 0:35 sounds a bit jarring to me. This may be personal taste.

Ryan


----------



## sherief83 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Guys,
Thank you for your feed back! 

So I touched it abit and I also included the min before it so now its 2 mins. This section is actually in the first 5mins of the piece.

Did including the first min improve the perception when you come in on the choir parts or is it still off?

https://soundcloud.com/sherief-abraham/ ... -in-heaven


----------



## ryans (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, hearing more of the piece definitely helps.

I still find the transition (now at 1:50-1:51) a little abrupt, but maybe that's just me.

Ryan


----------



## sherief83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting...I'll keep working on it. I like the out of tune moment of the choir for some reason(1:50), it helps the next modulated chord be more defined to my ears..but it doesn't surprise me that you find it jarring.


----------



## sherief83 (May 5, 2013)

Updated (5/5)

Hi Guys,
Was able to spend time on this old piece again. I really Would love to hear criticisms or opinions on it. This isn't a cinema piece nor anything modern about it or Zimmer-ed( 0oD ). Just old fashioned drama in a ballet form.

https://soundcloud.com/sherief-abraham/ ... irst-10min


----------



## Graham Keitch (May 5, 2013)

sherief83 @ Sun May 05 said:


> Updated (5/5)
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Was able to spend time on this old piece again. I really Would love to hear criticisms or opinions on it. This isn't a cinema piece nor anything modern about it or Zimmer-ed( 0oD ). Just old fashioned drama in a ballet form.
> ...




Hi Sherief, I really enjoyed this as a composition. I've always admired your work and this is no exception.

The following are my only two suggestions for further attention. 

I felt the stopped horns didn't quite share the same acoustic space as the rest of the orchestra - but other than that, I think the orchestra was well mixed.

I wasn't so happy with the choir though and I don't feel it added anything. Prior to the entry at around 7:26, the choir is far too distant to sound convincing - but the soloist toward the end is more correct in balance. The choir provides a change of texture but I'm wondering whether a few bars of piano or harp might serve the same purpose?

A lovely piece, and good luck with its completion.

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## sherief83 (May 6, 2013)

Graham Keitch @ Sun May 05 said:


> sherief83 @ Sun May 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated (5/5)
> ...



-Graham, Thank you so much for your kind words and suggestions. Actually this piece isn't fully mixed yet. it will be mixed and mastered soon once I seal the composition it self. But Good catch on the horn.

-As for the choir. Yeah I think I got too happy with the reverb on them. I'll pull it back a bit and experiment around. 

Thanks again


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bump for Main post update (7/14/2013)


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jul 20, 2013)

A superb work - and great to hear libraries being used for a more extended piece of writing. This deserves a live performance. Whatever troubling experience influenced this composition, the energy has been put to good effect. BRAVO!

Graham


----------



## lastburai (Jul 21, 2013)

I listened to parts of this today, this is great. I really liked the music and overall tone of the piece. I feel a more indepth comment is really needed to do justice to the scope of the piece of music composed.

Well done some great ideas. I Like the build up at 5.10-6.06 melodic but chromatic at the same time that is great, as an orchestral piece it is epic. I personally only feel goodness when I listen, no hurt/sadness.

If I get time I will try and leave a better comment.

I hope you get this played live.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 23, 2013)

Graham Keitch @ Sat Jul 20 said:


> A superb work - and great to hear libraries being used for a more extended piece of writing. This deserves a live performance. Whatever troubling experience influenced this composition, the energy has been put to good effect. BRAVO!
> 
> Graham



sorry about the late reply, I didn't expect comments but Graham Thank you for your kind words. I can only dream of it being performed. Of-course the live performance will version will have a few adjustments but I think everyone would have a good time with it even if its a bit overwhelming and hard to track at first..lol



lastburai @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> I listened to parts of this today, this is great. I really liked the music and overall tone of the piece. I feel a more indepth comment is really needed to do justice to the scope of the piece of music composed.
> 
> Well done some great ideas. I Like the build up at 5.10-6.06 melodic but chromatic at the same time that is great, as an orchestral piece it is epic. I personally only feel goodness when I listen, no hurt/sadness.
> 
> ...



Thank you lastburai, I really appreciate your input.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 25, 2013)

Fantastic suite of music! I really enjoyed the sweeping chord structures in the strings with that beautiful horn helping out. It has a great classical feel to it. A great use of cello and low brass throughout. I can hear some many different musical influences. Great work; much respect!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mike Marino @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Fantastic suite of music! I really enjoyed the sweeping chord structures in the strings with that beautiful horn helping out. It has a great classical feel to it. A great use of cello and low brass throughout. I can hear some many different musical influences. Great work; much respect!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Hey Mike, thank you for your kind words. Really appreciate it


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 4, 2013)

I adored this! I hope to listen again and really let it sink in and become more familiar. I have often wondered why most of the compositions shared on the forum are very short, it's wonderful to hear someone develop something so long and colourful. I would like to attempt something longer myself one day, perhaps 10 to 15 minutes. What makes your composition stand out is your mastery of the sample libraries and mixing; it never starts to sound stale or `computery'! There was a brass section about 10 minutes in that blew me away, it was such inspired writing and the samples really conveyed it beautifully. I may write more comments on your music when I've heard the composition more than once.


----------



## sherief83 (Aug 5, 2013)

zacnelson @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> I adored this! I hope to listen again and really let it sink in and become more familiar. I have often wondered why most of the compositions shared on the forum are very short, it's wonderful to hear someone develop something so long and colourful. I would like to attempt something longer myself one day, perhaps 10 to 15 minutes. What makes your composition stand out is your mastery of the sample libraries and mixing; it never starts to sound stale or `computery'! There was a brass section about 10 minutes in that blew me away, it was such inspired writing and the samples really conveyed it beautifully. I may write more comments on your music when I've heard the composition more than once.



Thank you so much for your kind words. 

I would absolutely encourage you and any musician to go the distance and exhaust them selves out on long pieces that would have your best punches. Even if no money to be made out of it, I feel it is the best way to go even further and beyond musically speaking. 

Your also gaining tremendous amount of musical experience going through such long and complicated pieces and helps when you score with deadlines.


----------

